# Fully MTB Kindersitz OKBABY Sirius + Pletscher Gepäckträger-System



## ghost-ps (8. Mai 2011)

Fully MTB Kindersitz OKBABY Sirius + Pletscher Gepäckträger-System

Ich biete hier einen Kindersitz von OK Baby mit Pletscher Gepäckträger-System für fast jedes MTB Fully an! Der Zustand ist Top trotz der 2 Jahre in problemloser Benutzung. 

Der Kindersitz hat bis auf das zusätzliche Gewicht keinen negativen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten, also kein Wippen des Hinterbaus! 

Gruß, 
Ghost-ps


----------



## ghost-ps (15. Mai 2011)

verkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

